# Managing authorized drivers



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

So apparently managing authorized drivers is no longer done on the Tesla website and only through the Tesla app. Cool, added a new account user to test with and it worked great. I was able to just text/sms them an invite from the app which they were able to accept after creating an account. Go back into the app after they accepted the invite and it doesn’t show them. What worse is I noticed it doesn’t show another user I’d previously (through the site) given access to. Also, when I try to invite/add another user I get a “Failed to generate invite” message and a message that I “already have 5 drivers and 0 open invites” on the same screen that lists only 3 drivers 🤦‍♂️

Anyone else experiencing issues adding/removing drivers?


----------

